# Io. Ti. Uso.



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Anche ieri stanchi.
Poche parole. Troppo. Troppo caldo.

Doccia. Bagnare le piante in vaso. Fumare. Cazzeggiare di là con Tuba, Geko e Lunapiena tutti insonni.

Girare per casa come una belva in gabbia.
Conti da pagare. Ferie che non si faranno. Orari dilatati al limite dell'umano.
persone che mi parlano. Che mi chiedono. Vogliono risposte. Subito. la banca soprattutto.

Arrancare sempre di più per trovare uno spazio mio. Solo mio. Dove sbattere tutto fuori. Mattia compreso.

Riappropriarmi di me. Tebe. 
I miei hammam eco bio. 
Oli. profumi. Pure la luce soffusa.
E.




Manager.





Superficiale?
No mio.
La mia vacanza mentale. Il cazzeggiare con il mio corpo per buttare fuori tossine. Perchè non tutto è.
Tasse.
Conti da pagare.
Equitalia che si perde le multe già pagate e mi rimanda a pagarle a prescindere.
Perchè non è solo Flap dove...dove...lasciamo perdere va.
Non è solo ufficio a litigare con Avvoltoio o correre per cantieri sul tacco 12 o ricevere un Brava, ben fatto dal mio capo o dai capi di altri.
Non è solo Mattia che mi fa dormire praticamente  sopra di lui dentro un sacco a pelo finchè non albeggia.
Non sono solo i suoi caffè portati al mattino dicendomi -Ciao Rana riccioluta-  sommergendomi di miele.

No. Ci sono anche io. Cazzo. 
Quella che si mette le ciglia finte. Quella che si ama. Tanto. E che ha bisogno di stare con se stessa.
Con i miei modi superficiali e le scopate in  motel con Manager
C'è quella che va a letto stanotte e non gli frega un cazzo se attaccato a_ quel cazzo_ c'è Mattia.
E me lo prendo. Senza una parola. Senza un bacio. Senza un contatto se non la penetrazione.
E senza nemmeno guardarlo in faccia.

Solo un vibratore.

Poi rimanere li. Assolutamente soddisfatta. Della pura ginnastica. 
Con la mano di Mattia a cercarmi.
Che non voglio e allontano.
E lui. Che sa. Mi dice al buio, con la voce velata di risata 
_E poi dice di non essere tarantolata. 
_
E sorrido pure io. Perchè non si sente più impaurito da questi miei modi. perchè sono...attimi miei. Che non reprimo.
e lui ha imparato ad affrontarli. Senza sentirsi messo in discussione. 

Mi sono addormentata senza  lavarmi. 
Volevo Mattia _dentro_ e _addosso_. Tutta la notte.
Non lui.
L'essenza di lui.

Oggi per me le cose sono un pò più chiare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2012)

Bello, profondo. Può sembrare nulla ma mi sono fatto un viaggio nel tuo mondo


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt4633 ha detto:
			
		

> Bello, profondo. Può sembrare nulla ma mi sono fatto *un viaggio nel tuo mondo*


Non ti sei impaurito?
...sei l'unico che ha postato un commento qui. Credo che questa mia parte oscura sia difficile da leggere. E "assegnarmela" in qualche modo.
Mah...


----------

